# Versand Dauer?



## Marcello29 (16. Mai 2013)

Hallo, kann mir jemand sagen wie lange der Versand in etwa dauert? Montag ging die Überweisung ein, denke mal das dauert bis nach Pfingsten oder?


----------



## BETONHASE-14 (16. Mai 2013)

Steht doch mehrfach auf deren Homepage, guckst Du hier:

http://www.bike-discount.de/inhalt/liefer.html

(Passus unter den ganzen bunten Fähnchen).

Denke das Deine Bestellung wahrscheinlich in der KW 22 bei Dir ankommen würde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pedalradler (16. Mai 2013)

Hi,

Du bekommst Doch die DHL Sendungsnummer. Dann kannst Du das ja verfolgen!

So lief es bei mir:


Bestellung aufgegeben.
2 WT (Werktage) später ist die Zahlung bei Radon eingetroffen.
1 WT später die Info, das das Rad Versandbereit ist und auf Abholung wartet.
Noch 1 WT später hat DHL das Paket abgeholt
2 Tage später (an einem Samstag) wurde das Rad zum Servicepartner ausgeliefert.


----------



## Marcello29 (16. Mai 2013)

Pedalradler schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Du bekommst Doch die DHL Sendungsnummer. Dann kannst Du das ja verfolgen!




@ Pedalradler,

danke genau deshalb wollte ich nochmal fragen,  denn ich habe heute früh um 7:00 diese Info das das Rad auf Abholung  wartet erhalten bzw. nur stand in der Mail noch folgendes: (stand das bei dir auch?):

Sollten Sie ein Komplettrad bestellt haben, erfolgt die Abholung/der  Versand durch DHL innerhalb der nächsten 2 - 3 Werktage NACH Erhalt  dieser E-Mail.

Ihr Rad befindet sich zur Zeit in unserer Endmontage, die angegebene Paket-Nr. wird erst nach Abholung durch DHL aktiv.


Stand das bei Dir auch? Sendungsverfolgung funzt halt noch nicht, frage mich jetzt ob es schon abgeholt werden wird oder erst in 2-3 Tagen da es in Endmontage ist. Falls es morgen abgeholt werden würde könnte es evtl. noch klappen bis Samstag, denn wir hatten eigentlich ne große Tour geplant und ich hatte gefragt um einzuplanen ob es noch klappt oder nicht und dann eben was anderes unternehemen aber lässt sich ja sonst nicht ändern


----------



## Robby2107 (16. Mai 2013)

Marcello29 schrieb:


> @ Pedalradler,
> 
> danke genau deshalb wollte ich nochmal fragen,  denn ich habe heute früh um 7:00 diese Info das das Rad auf Abholung  wartet erhalten bzw. nur stand in der Mail noch folgendes: (stand das bei dir auch?):
> 
> ...



Bis Samstag glaube ich nicht, daß es klappt.
Zumal Du sowieso erstmal eine kleine Testrunde mit dem neuen Rad drehen solltest, bevor es zu großen Touren aufgeht. 
Wärst nicht der 1. bei dem noch diverse Schrauben zum nachdrehen sind oder einfach Nacharbeit geleistet werden muß.


----------



## Marcello29 (16. Mai 2013)

Hm ja das stimmt auch wieder aber könnte zumindest generell noch bis Samstag klappen laut Sendungsverfolung steht als nächster Schritt Sendung wird zum Paketzentrum transportiert. Denke mal es wird morgen abgeholt aber dann bis Samstag wird es wohl doch bissl eng :/


----------



## Pedalradler (17. Mai 2013)

Marcello29 schrieb:


> Hm ja das stimmt auch wieder aber könnte zumindest generell noch bis Samstag klappen laut Sendungsverfolung steht als nächster Schritt Sendung wird zum Paketzentrum transportiert. Denke mal es wird morgen abgeholt aber dann bis Samstag wird es wohl doch bissl eng :/



Könnte klappen ... wenn es gestern oder heute in das Zielpaketzentrum geliefert worden, ist das möglich!


Das APP "Pakete" für Android, meldet immer die Statusänderung der Sendung per Benachrichtigung ... sehr zu empfehlen für ungeduldige ....


----------

